# gold panning



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i am interested in doing some gold panning 
i have done it back in scotland and found a little but not much though was getting eaten by midges at the time. i am looking for some decent priced pans and that i dont want to throw $40-50 out on a kit i will where i will only really use the pan 
anyone seen a pan etc locally at a decent price $10-15 or lower ideally 
also does anyone know where i can pan for gold 
many thanks wilky


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out Cabelas wilky. They have a few prospecting items, including pans.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/h ... t104750280

As for the areas... good luck!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

what part of the state are you from wilky?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Come and get it.

[attachment=0:51c23b7d]IMG_0640.JPG[/attachment:51c23b7d]
Bring Diet Mountain Dew.
I never found enough to pay for the pans.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Come and get it.
> 
> [attachment=0:eub7u9zw]IMG_0640.JPG[/attachment:eub7u9zw]
> Bring Diet Mountain Dew.
> I never found enough to pay for the pans.


Ha! I sold all my stuff, pans, sluice, metal detector, dry washer... EVERYTHING. Then gold prices went through the roof, and I curse the day I sold it.. Live and learn.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill stick with watching gold rush alaska.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

thanlk you cooky for the pans i am going to build a sluice over the week and try and find some classifiers and head out next week on my day off and give it a go it will be a adventure even if i dont find anything does 

Anyone know where i can sluice and pan that isnt hours away.


----------

